# New M&P Compact 40 is jamming



## DUBIE (Apr 22, 2009)

I bought a new M&P 40C, last week and have not gotten to shoot it yet. Dealing with Hurricane clean up and work. But today I finally gotten around to messing around with it. Now I have not gotten yet to shoot it, but I have been just hand cycling rounds from the clip. And it will not cycle a full clip. It keeps jamming. Hanging a single load or pulling up two rounds. It happens with both clips and different types of ammo. If there is 5 or less rounds in the clip no problem. I have never had this happen with any of other pistols before. And I have had over two dozen or so auto pistols. This worries me, if it is doing this all ready. It worries me to shoot this gun or have my wife shoot it. Has any one had problems with the M&P's jamming?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like you may be riding the slide, shoot the pistol after you have cleaned and lubricated it and your magazines too, as per your instruction booklet and you should be fine. Not to sound like a smart a-- but what you are calling a clip is correctly called a magazine, a clip is a completely different animal.....


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

As chessail indicated, clean it before proceeding any further then fire a few rounds downrange before declaring it broken. A new gun may act up once or twice in the first few rounds but at least give it a chance.
If the problem continues give S&W a call they will advise you and or fix it at no cost to you.


----------



## DUBIE (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks gentlement for the advise. And did as you said and the gun works great. Please see my review I will be posting here in minute. Thanks again.


----------

